# Blur Auto demolieren



## racer0187 (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo an die Community,

hab bei Blur ein kleines Problem, muss in meiner Karriere bei Double Damage in einem Rennen, ein Auto demolieren und erster werden um die Anforderung für das Duell zu erfüllen

Das mit dem erster werden ist kein Problem  aber wenn ich mich auf einen Wagen konzentriere, den ich demoliere, dann holt sich dieser ein Reparatur Power Up und ich muss wieder von vorne anfangen und viel Zeit habe ich in dem Rennen nicht. Kann mir da jemand helfen, der an dem Punkt des Spiels schon war?

Hier mal nen Pic




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knarf0815 (11. Oktober 2010)

was für mods hast du an deinem auto eingestellt?
wieviel energie hat dein auto?


----------



## Dunzen (11. Oktober 2010)

nimm das eine power up das deine stöße mehr schaden machen.
Und dann schieß einfach so viel du kannst.
egal auf wen.
das passiert allein das da einer demoliert wird.
Fahr am besten ein Rennen mit drei Runden und halt dich die erste im Mittelfeld auf damit du immer auf jemanden schießen kannst.

Sag mal kannst du eig mit Controler spielen, ich kanns nicht und mein Freund auch nicht.
Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## racer0187 (11. Oktober 2010)

Habe ich noch nicht probiert, das Power Up, womit die Stöße verstärkt werden, aber werd ich mal probieren 

Bei mir habe ich den XBox Controller für Windows angeschlossen, da brauchte ich nichts einstellen, hat der direkt erkannt, konnte mir dann die Steuerung aussuchen


----------



## knarf0815 (12. Oktober 2010)

@dunzen
man kan nur mit xbox controller spielen
es gibt aber ein programm das x-padder heißt damit soll man andere controller programmieren können
@racer
man kann auch in führung liegend rückwärts feuern damit gehts vieleicht auch und das besagte power up nutzen dann wird´s schon


----------



## racer0187 (12. Oktober 2010)

@knarf: ja aber rückwärts fügt nicht mehr schaden zu und auch das power up bringt auch nicht viel mehr


----------



## knarf0815 (12. Oktober 2010)

du solltest vieleicht versuchen einen der schon raucht zu treffen 
der braucht nicht mehr so viel um demoliert zu werden


----------



## Dunzen (12. Oktober 2010)

Rückwärst schießen ist schwieriger weil der Stoß da nicht verfolgt.


----------

